# Which Peptides



## gmmonkey (May 7, 2008)

I have a good choice of peptides I can get, some of which I've used but I'm wondering how effective you guys think they are.

CJC-1295 - tried

GHRP-6 - tried

Sermorelin - not tried

MT1 - not tried

MT2 - using, love it

PT-141 - not used

GHRP-2 - similar to GHRP-6 I believe, just more expensive

CJC-30 - what is this stuff?!

Hexarelin - similar to GHRP-6 again I think, even more expensive.

AOD-9604 - just reading about

HGH frag 176-191 - heard it's not so good?

I've read about it all but do any of the CJC or GHRPs or combinations of compare well to HGH in your experience?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate how did you find GHRP 6 and what dose were you running ? if you don't mind saying

thanks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

thats alot of pep's right there.i want some lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mal there is a post on here regarding GHRP 6 runing it along with CJC... con and pscarb saying it works very well together. .. just makes me wonder..


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

ghrp6 ran at 100mcg 3 times a day is a good dose..........


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

can't be changed to less jabbing a day .. 3 times .. ? abit too much isn't it lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what does it do man,same as gh but better? all costs a mint!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

does it make a difference jabing sub-q or IM?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

sizar said:


> can't be changed to less jabbing a day .. 3 times .. ? abit too much isn't it lol


easy mate, only a pinch in the stomach.......... :thumbup1:

theres a good 'sticky' in the muscle research section.....

loadsa good reports about the stuff, especially if your carrying injuries or just dead old like me


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's not the reason .. i leave to work at 7.. get to gym at 6 by the time i get home is like 8pm .. so you see ..


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

sizar said:


> that's not the reason .. i leave to work at 7.. get to gym at 6 by the time i get home is like 8pm .. so you see ..


When you wake up, PWO, before bed?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah makes sense .. doing sub q in stomach no risk of getting abscess ? u pinch fat or just skin on top of the fat ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mal said:


> what does it do man,same as gh but better? all costs a mint!


no GH is more expensive GHRP 6 is cheaper but apparently it does work .. some people gain loads of weight on it. stimulate appetite and fat lose lean you out ..


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

sizar said:


> ome people gain loads of weight on it. and fat lose lean you out ..


weight gain and fat loss indicates lean muscle gains. You will NOT see substantial lean muscle gains using G6, or any peptide, alone.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Not alone this was reported by someone whe using anabolics as well as ghrp6


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> Not alone this was reported by someone whe using anabolics as well as ghrp6


Iv been running ghrp6 100mcg + mod grf 100mcg along with 750mg test, 450mg tren a. Top diet, and all advice coming from the peptide guru on here "StephenC"

I have been blown away by the results, and its still early days peptidewise, been on the aas 12 wks an yes good gains. But 4 wks on the peps an i am noticing impressive changes. I will def be running these for 6 months min:thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

aeon said:


> Iv been running ghrp6 100mcg + mod grf 100mcg along with 750mg test, 450mg tren a. Top diet, and all advice coming from the peptide guru on here "StephenC"
> 
> I have been blown away by the results, and its still early days peptidewise, been on the aas 12 wks an yes good gains. But 4 wks on the peps an i am *noticing impressive changes*. I will def be running these for 6 months min:thumb:


can you be more specific please dude, what results are you seeing here?? Did you notice the results before starting your cycle??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

aeon said:


> Iv been running ghrp6 100mcg + mod grf 100mcg along with 750mg test, 450mg tren a. Top diet, and all advice coming from the peptide guru on here "StephenC"
> 
> I have been blown away by the results, and its still early days peptidewise, been on the aas 12 wks an yes good gains. But 4 wks on the peps an i am noticing impressive changes. I will def be running these for 6 months min:thumb:


Have you noticed much of an increase in apetite from the ghrp-6??


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Geo said:


> can you be more specific please dude, what results are you seeing here?? Did you notice the results before starting your cycle??


I gained well on the aas cycle anyway, but gained a tad of fat as you do. So as the aas cycle was coming to an end i started the peps to run thru a 10 wk lose dose cruise.

My diet is the same as was on cycle, i have started taking peps pre am cardio and again 2 x day.

I am noticably leaner, previously it would take me 10ish wks to get to where i am now after cycle, and feel generally healthier. I am getting the best nights sleep ever and prob training as hard if not harder that when on high dose injectables.

The first wk or 2 i was holdin a fair whack of water, but that has subsided.

To sum up, i love them, i think they are they way forward. At the end of the day natty GH is always going to beat synthetic GH


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Have you noticed much of an increase in apetite from the ghrp-6??


First time i took shot, man it was crazy hunger. 2 days later you dont really notice it. Spose your body gets used to it.

You do get some crazy CTS from time to time but hey, spose thats a good sign


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

aeon said:


> First time i took shot, man it was crazy hunger. 2 days later you dont really notice it. Spose your body gets used to it.
> 
> You do get some crazy CTS from time to time but hey, spose thats a good sign


Sounds brilliant mate and good that your getting reat sleep from it and training harder.

CTS??


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds brilliant mate and good that your getting reat sleep from it and training harder.
> 
> CTS??


Yea mate it is the really good, still need to put the hard work in diet cardio but the results seem to be coming faster.

Carpel tunnel syndrome - associated with high levels of gh in body :thumb:

Pm StephenC, he is Yoda the master of the peptides, he can explain far better than me mate


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Carpel tunnel syndrome i think.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i too am going to start ghrp cjc combo was going to do gh but with all whats coming up in my life atm cant afford it atm lol im a bit sceptical about other peps gh is king! igf is a good prince lol will see what the new combo brings


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> Carpel tunnel syndrome i think.


yep


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

aeon said:


> Yea mate it is the really good, still need to put the hard work in diet cardio but the results seem to be coming faster.
> 
> Carpel tunnel syndrome - associated with high levels of gh in body :thumb:
> 
> Pm StephenC, he is Yoda the master of the peptides, he can explain far better than me mate


Thanks alot mate, are you using the ghrp-6 alongside cjc then, i have read that results are pretty good from the ghrp alone.........

thanks for the help mate, no idea what carpel tunnel syndrome is but will research it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just researched it, i get the symptoms of numb hands and tingly fingers at night, may get to the docs, sorry for off topic.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Just researched it, i get the symptoms of numb hands and tingly fingers at night, may get to the docs, sorry for off topic.


Been using 100mcg mod grf + 100mcg ghrp6. 1 shot am pre morning walk, 1 shot maybe half hr before i train, and the other before bed.

Yea CTS is a good thing it just means its good stuff and doing what its suppose to do. No big deal really, wont effect your day to day life :thumb:


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i too am going to start ghrp cjc combo was going to do gh but with all whats coming up in my life atm cant afford it atm lol im a bit sceptical about other peps gh is king! igf is a good prince lol will see what the new combo brings


GH is king but is natty GH not better ?? its the **** you grew up on after all.

I like DutchScotts thread bout mega dosing for wk then bak onto ghrp but funds dont allow at the min.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

aeon said:


> GH is king but is natty GH not better ?? its the **** you grew up on after all.
> 
> I like DutchScotts thread bout mega dosing for wk then bak onto ghrp but funds dont allow at the min.


yea but still sceptical tho to how well it works gh is tryed and tested and you know what you get with gh i bet cutler uses gh and wouldnt waste his time with the rest and he is a freak! i know genetics bla bla bla

i will use the peps dnt get me wrong lol but if i had the cash id be wacking in the gh! in a few months when iv got a few things out the way gh baby!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

aeon said:


> GH is king but is natty GH not better ?? its the **** you grew up on after all.
> 
> *I like DutchScotts thread bout mega dosing for wk then bak onto ghrp* but funds dont allow at the min.


what thred?


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

This one buddy, http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


----------



## gmmonkey (May 7, 2008)

sizar said:


> mate how did you find GHRP 6 and what dose were you running ? if you don't mind saying
> 
> thanks


I've used GHRP6 300x3/day. Noticed a much better appetite and the shot stings more than MT2. I've not used IGF1, HGH etc so cant give any comparison but appetite was great if not for the slightly strange feeling, like a much stronger than usual hunger.

Used CJC-1295 with it 100x3/day but I've now found out that that was modified cjc1-29 (I think thats correct) and called CJC-1295 which is short acting so just as well I pinned 3x a day. The real CJC-1295 has a 7 day half life... I just wonder if anyone else has had the wrong CJC.

Anyone have experience with some of the other peptides?

Sermorelin, AOD9604, HGH frag 176-191?

EDIT:

Guess who just found 10 vials GHRP-6 and even more MT2 that he's forgotten about in the freezer!? Sweet!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

isnt sermorelin meant to be very similar to cjc but at a cheaper cost?

and i heard ghrp 3 stimulates hunger more than ghrp 6

can anyone confirm this?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

GHRP-2 doesn't stimulate appetite at all.

Most of those other peps are gh releasers that release more gh than ghrp-2/6 but release way too much cortisol and progesterone also.

You can double the ghrp-2 dose to 200mcg. As 100mcg is the saturation dose ( for a 100kg man) to release 2iu equivalent GH. This means that it won't release double the amount of gh but about 1.5* (3iu) and triple will release about 1.75* (3.5iu) and so on.

The more you double the dose the less returns you're gonna get hence why only doubling 100mcg isn't gonna break the bank for the return it will give you.

The best is ghrp-2 ( little stronger than 6) and cjc 1295 (mod GRF). 100 mcg of each actually releases 5iu equivalent of synthetic gh. Where as separately GHRP-2 releases just over 2iu and CJC-1295 just under 1. They work in synergy to release 5iu and very cheaply. Times that by 3 and that's 15 iu + of gh a day.

Nothing beats your own gh..


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

maybe i just got the ghrp 2 and 6 the wrong way round then?

i want to use the right one cos i am dieting and dont want to increase my appetite

i have one bottle of each in my fridge

along wth one bottle of sermorelin

will the sermorelin not work in synergy with the ghrp?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

is anyone used hgh fragment 177-191 ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MXD said:


> GHRP-2 doesn't stimulate appetite at all.
> 
> Most of those other peps are gh releasers that release more gh than ghrp-2/6 but release way too much cortisol and progesterone also.
> 
> You can double the ghrp-2 dose to 200mcg. As 100mcg is the saturation dose ( for a 100kg man) to release 2iu equivalent GH. This means that it won't release double the amount of gh but about 1.5* (3iu) and triple will release about 1.75* (3.5iu) and so on.


according to Dat's studies which is where most if not all of the numbers many are banding around come from the return from doubling the dose is 27% so if 2iu is released from 100mcg then 200mcg will only release 2.54iu....i will say that these numbers are not a certanty as there are many factors involved....

i have used GHRP-6, 2 combined with GRF 1-29 or CJC and i can tell you that 100mcg does not return 2iu's of natty growth as this would equate to 6iu per day (3 x 100mcg) i have taken 6iu of pharma GH so i know what that feels like and this release is not 6iu's maybe 3 x 100mcg of both HRP & GRF will give 2-3iu don't be fooled to think it gives you more than that....

also the number of 2iu release is with GHRP and GRF combined not either on their own....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> according to Dat's studies which is where most if not all of the numbers many are banding around come from the return from doubling the dose is 27% so if 2iu is released from 100mcg then 200mcg will only release 2.54iu....i will say that these numbers are not a certanty as there are many factors involved....
> 
> i have used GHRP-6, 2 combined with GRF 1-29 or CJC and i can tell you that 100mcg does not return 2iu's of natty growth as this would equate to 6iu per day (3 x 100mcg) i have taken 6iu of pharma GH so i know what that feels like and this release is not 6iu's maybe 3 x 100mcg of both HRP & GRF will give 2-3iu don't be fooled to think it gives you more than that....
> 
> also the number of 2iu release is with GHRP and GRF combined not either on their own....


so basicly when all is said and done what you spend on the combo to how much gh you get you may as well buy gh and run low dose as the prices of the combo to how much gh you get are vrey sim in prices????

plus 3 jabs a day for 2-3 iu? lol id rather jab once with 10iu gh


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> so basicly when all is said and done what you spend on the combo to how much gh you get you may as well buy gh and run low dose as the prices of the combo to how much gh you get are vrey sim in prices????
> 
> plus 3 jabs a day for 2-3 iu? lol id rather jab once with 10iu gh


by cycling the peptides though you are minimising your bodies adaption processes and thus extending the length of time that you can continue to gain for


----------

